# Does this happen in furry cons?



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Does this happen in furry cons or is this guy just trolling?

Asked him if he was sure about the worshipping:
"100% I've been to countless conventions; we all have a Dark Mass beforeï»¿  and after the convention, and we have a living human sacrifice during  each one."

Then replies again with:
"At Anthro Con they  have this huge announcement that the sacrifice is starting, everybody  goes into this big room, and the orgy/sacrifice begins. I'm not  trolling, seriously."

So does this really happen at a furry con?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2011)

He's trolling.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 26, 2011)

No he's not trolling I lost a good friend to one of these sacrifices! :V
Everything ever happens at furry cons, if you have to ask, it happens. It's like rule 34, except it's about furries.

Oh whoops sorry forgot my sarcasm tags.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 26, 2011)

We only do the sacrifice to those who ask questions like this.  "quick all grab him"
Na Just kidding..... Maybe.....



If this happened It would really be known about. More cause he said hes been to countless cons.
I doubt a hotel would allow it or the law lol.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

I was sacrificed at a furry convention once. It wasn't even that bad.


----------



## Ixtu (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, it happens man, it's all worth it though. 
Gotta keep Satan, Lord of the Furres adequately satiated.
Or  satisfied.
I get those mixed up.


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 27, 2011)

No. 

I think the worst that will happen is having your eyes raped due to some people's _interesting_ decisions. That was the worst for me anyway.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 27, 2011)

NO seriously, so he is trolling, okay, thank you,, right?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't be ridiculous.

The orgy part is correct though.


----------



## Deo (Aug 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> The orgy part is correct though.



You have to listen to LizardKing. You seem new so I'll tell you what's what. Furries do have sacred rites and rituals at most of the larger conventions. It generally consists of burnt offerings like incense and orgies. Fursuit orgies are especially popular. And there are certain high priests who go from convention to convention to ensure that these rituals are performed properly. And the reason you have to listen to Lizardking is that he is a Patriach of the Holy Altar of the  Santus Bestia Ordo (Sacred Order of the Beast).


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish people wouldn't go "heee hee ha ha look at me, I'm funny. One of my nephews was sacrificed". Some people [like OP] might take this seriously and it could really upset them.

OP, no, there are no worshipping, there is no sacrificing, there is no killing, there is no death.
I mean some weird guys might go and have a fursuit orgy in their room but there's nothing like what you stated and there never has been. Just ignore the guy.


----------



## Deo (Aug 27, 2011)

C'mon Clayton, I think we can trust him! He's a furry! And all furries deserve to know about our furry worship practices (once we're sure they are trustworthy). You can stop playing dumb, I don't think he will rat us out, honest.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2011)

An Orgy at a convention for horny nerds? NO WAI :V


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 27, 2011)

You seriously had to ask this question?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 27, 2011)

_Yes._


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok if they did that, then my furry fandom career will stop right there because I dont believe in sacrifices because I am a christian. So yeah he is a troll.

And besides I went to IFC and only death was there was snerf wars. Heres a promo video about it. I got shot in the head in the video >< but it was fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxdE80FCEiE&list=FLDZpwSVN_iIeiT_wDWowjiQ&index=14&feature=plpp
and the fox name is kristofur, thank him for this idea


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2011)

mesomelas said:


> You seriously had to ask this question?


I spoke to someone IRL once who believed all furries fucked dogs.
So yes, it's possible for people to believe rumors and skewed views on the furry fandom.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my, OP~ Naive and unexperienced you seem. How many springs have thou seen? Twelve, eleven, thirteen? 

OK, ridiculousness aside, you seem to be serious (though I hope not, It's not like furries are some sort of mad cult or anything). And the answer is no. Plain and simply no.

I mean, I can forgive the "orgy" part, but the "sacrifice" part is far-fetched to the extreme and it puzzles me that you had doubts about it.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2011)

Alternatively we should invite him to a con. It might be quite enlightening.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

That's a completely different sort of convention.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> That's a completely different sort of convention.


thats a bdsm con hahahaha ahahahhaa


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thats a bdsm con hahahaha ahahahhaa


Hahahaha exactly. OP I don't even think the 'troll' was trolling. I think he just got a bit mixed up. :V


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 29, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Hahahaha exactly. OP I don't even think the 'troll' was trolling. I think he just got a bit mixed up. :V


it was on some furry video


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 29, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Oh my, OP~ Naive and unexperienced you seem. How many springs have thou seen? Twelve, eleven, thirteen?
> 
> OK, ridiculousness aside, you seem to be serious (though I hope not, It's not like furries are some sort of mad cult or anything). And the answer is no. Plain and simply no.
> 
> I mean, I can forgive the "orgy" part, but the "sacrifice" part is far-fetched to the extreme and it puzzles me that you had doubts about it.


Okay, I'm older than that and I've been going through the fandom to understand it. I of course didn't think the sacrifice was real, etc.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 29, 2011)

furry sacrifices?  my wallet....


----------



## chapels (Aug 29, 2011)

it's the only way i can get it up nowadays


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

It'd be cool if this did happen.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 29, 2011)

satanicfurs - Caught suit on fire again during pentagram ritual, #damn


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Each year, we start a huge bonfire in the Ballroom, while the High priest Kage speaks in a primal tounge dressed in furs while wearing a bone helmet carved into the shape of a roach. The Elder council then tosses a baby into the fire and says a few words before the dance commences...which is performed by a select few dressed as various animal gods.

After the opening ceremonies is the large festival of song, feasting, drinking, and debauchery. Mostly involving men bedding men in a very Ancient Greek-like fashion....with a few goats and slave-boys tied up to posts outdoors dressed as dogs.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Each year, we start a huge bonfire in the Ballroom, while the High priest Kage speaks in a primal tounge dressed in furs while wearing a bone helmet carved into the shape of a roach. The Elder council then tosses a baby into the fire and says a few words before the dance commences...which is performed by a select few dressed as various animal gods.
> 
> After the opening ceremonies is the large festival of song, feasting, drinking, and debauchery. Mostly involving men bedding men in a very Ancient Greek-like fashion....with a few goats and slave-boys tied up to posts outdoors dressed as dogs.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Um, thanks...


----------



## Deo (Aug 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Each year, we start a huge bonfire in the Ballroom, while the High priest Kage speaks in a primal tounge dressed in furs while wearing a bone helmet carved into the shape of a roach. The Elder council then tosses a baby into the fire and says a few words before the dance commences...which is performed by a select few dressed as various animal gods.
> 
> After the opening ceremonies is the large festival of song, feasting, drinking, and debauchery. Mostly involving men bedding men in a very Ancient Greek-like fashion....with a few goats and slave-boys tied up to posts outdoors dressed as dogs.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Glory to Kage!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 31, 2011)

The Makers create our animal garb for us. By donning the fur of our rulers, we attain a state of being unparallel to any feeling you've ever known. The "fursuits" are not to be taken lightly. The Makers are held in high regard, and only The Chosen Few are able to wear the gift of The Fur.

It is not to be taken lightly. We furries are sensitive about our culture. Watch your tongue.


----------



## Arlo (Aug 31, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> The Makers create our animal garb for us. By donning the fur of our rulers, we attain a state of being unparallel to any feeling you've ever known. The "fursuits" are not to be taken lightly. The Makers are held in high regard, and only The Chosen Few are able to wear the gift of The Fur.
> 
> It is not to be taken lightly. We furries are sensitive about our culture. Watch your tongue.



Those who do transgress are forced to wear corporate business attire and then lined up in front of the edifice of gathering to be mocked by the furs and smited with squeaky toys.

So let it be written, so let it be done.....


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> it was on some furry video


I thought you said your friend told you this?
Have you seen this video? PM me it.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I thought you said your friend told you this?
> Have you seen this video? PM me it.



Sounds like the MTV sex2k episode.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Each year, we start a huge bonfire in the Ballroom, while the High priest Kage speaks in a primal tounge dressed in furs while wearing a bone helmet carved into the shape of a roach. The Elder council then tosses a baby into the fire and says a few words before the dance commences...which is performed by a select few dressed as various animal gods.
> 
> After the opening ceremonies is the large festival of song, feasting, drinking, and debauchery. Mostly involving men bedding men in a very Ancient Greek-like fashion....with a few goats and slave-boys tied up to posts outdoors dressed as dogs.
> 
> I hope this helps.



I could have sworn Republicans started their conventions like this.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Each year, we start a huge bonfire in the Ballroom, while the High priest Kage speaks in a primal tounge dressed in furs while wearing a bone helmet carved into the shape of a roach. The Elder council then tosses a baby into the fire and says a few words before the dance commences...which is performed by a select few dressed as various animal gods.
> 
> After the opening ceremonies is the large festival of song, feasting, drinking, and debauchery. Mostly involving men bedding men in a very Ancient Greek-like fashion....with a few goats and slave-boys tied up to posts outdoors dressed as dogs.
> 
> I hope this helps.



uh, can I be a slave boy?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> uh, can I be a slave boy?


 
In order to be a slave boy, talk to the Council. You must be able to fit 5....things...in each orfice. At once.



CAThulu said:


> I could have sworn Republicans started their conventions like this.



You are thinking of Catholic conventions. Repiblicans do not have sex, they just sacrifice the poor to Baphomet and drink their blood.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You must be able to fit 5....things...in every orfice.



I think you'll find it's 5 things in _each_ orifice.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I think you'll find it's 5 things in _each_ orifice.



I stand corrected.


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sounds like the MTV sex2k episode.



The one Giza was on?


----------

